# The Hexatry



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

New design Eric Au and I are working on. Called the hexatry, cause it kind of looks like a stingray. Made the Micarta one first, then we thought maybe a more square fork end was in order. Great pocketable size. I've been shooting the original one with 1632 and 1/4" steel full butterfly. Lots of fun.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Neet!
I like the skinny one best :thumbsup:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks MJ. That one is fun to shoot. Super slim, can't even tell its in your pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

I want one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Those are sweet!


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Nice mini's!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys. They are a nice combination of small but still
With a decent fork gap. Shoot really nice ott it ttf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Eric and I may be getting cores cut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice! When you shoot TTF do you just rotate the tabs to the outside of the forks?


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Very neat and sweet. What is the green swirly palmswell made out of?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great looking design and shooters


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

cooool!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Love small slingshots


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Any in aluminum?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Lunasling, we will probably get some aluminum cores cut soon.

Sanch, yep just rotate the tabs for ttf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

The profile of the micarta one is the business. Nice work, as usual.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Matt. It's sooo slim. I've been hauling it around everywhere cause it fits in my pocket so well. The other day I was shooting it while doing a five mile run, didn't bother me at all in the pocket of my running shorts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

That's what I'm lookin for very pocketable TTF shooter easy to tube up .


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Well that micarta one would fit the bill Lunasling.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

peppermack said:


> Well that micarta one would fit the bill Lunasling.


Is that avalable for purchase now or do I need to wait for the production run ?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

PMed ya Lunasling.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I tried to PM ya, your box must be full.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol OK let me see if I can clear it I also sent a mess to your face book page


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

ya, I replied to ya there as well Sir


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OK lol I don't know how to clear my in box here I see no delete button ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol OK I figured out how to clear my pm inbox


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't know much bout micarta, how tough is this 
Material?


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Those two look great! The green-fronted one really caught my eye though. Very nice.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Done right, micarta is very strong.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool! I like these a lot!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

This is commercially made Micarta. So it's crazy strong. You could shoot anything off that little frame no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Beauty Queens in da Haus


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

peppermack said:


> This is commercially made Micarta. So it's crazy strong. You could shoot anything off that little frame no problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> far out im a happy ol fart thanks !


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Whats the palm swell made of ?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Kirinite


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

peppermack said:


> Kirinite
> 
> ok never heard of it kool !


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I love 'em! Nice colors...is the micarta blue jean micarta? I made a couple from that...came out fine.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope, it's olive green commercial grade micarta Chuck.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Gorgeous as always! Love the skinny one with the palm swell. So sick!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's my version of it, 5/8" thick birch ply. Got some new dome stickers in too.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Very ni...wait a minute! Did I see wrap and tuck on that frame!?! But you detest anything wrap and tuck.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol JTslinger. I'm sure he did it cause it is the fastest frame to make. Good for testing purposes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome !


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup, I see an aluminum core one in my future!! Nice work on those.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Very ni...wait a minute! Did I see wrap and tuck on that frame!?! But you detest anything wrap and tuck.


I do...I do a lot. Hate it with fire.



peppermack said:


> Lol JTslinger. I'm sure he did it cause it is the fastest frame to make. Good for testing purposes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly 



Vly62 said:


> Yup, I see an aluminum core one in my future!! Nice work on those.


Indeed! I sent in the file for a quote on a 1/8" aluminum core, with 1/4" scales it's an ideal thickness for a frame this size and a 1/4" round over makes it a very comfortable frame.

I need to carve out another one, I already have mine in an envelope to a kiddo who lost his sling to his dog.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> Very ni...wait a minute! Did I see wrap and tuck on that frame!?! But you detest anything wrap
> and tuck.


Jeremy !
Here's the link you asked for for some reason could not pm it to ya

http://www.latex-tubing.com/index.html


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I think a Basher version may be calling to me.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Basher version would be cool....I agree


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

These look awesome! Nice job! The Micarta one especially strikes my fancy


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Very ni...wait a minute! Did I see wrap and tuck on that frame!?! But you detest anything wrap and tuck.
> ...


"Hate it with fire." bahahahaha....oh thinking about that comment will cause me to randomly laugh out loud in inappropriate settings. Thanks Metro


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Awfully nice little guys...tough, good lookin', they oughta sell well.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I have some aluminum cores that will be pressed into service soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It is a fantastic frame, very comfortable to hold and shoots well. I plan on trying it TTF next.


----------

